# What Are You Doing Today?



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

Forgive me if a thread like this already exists but I thought it would be nice to have a place to share our plans for the day (exciting or otherwise!) to see what we all get up to on an average day.

Today my husband and I are trotting off to Radipole Lake RSPB reserve in Weymouth for a much needed escape to nature with an extremely long walk. I’m still off work following our baby loss and he has a day off so we are making the most of it. How about you?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2019)

So far today, I've been for a walk in the woods with Milly my chocolate  Lab and a collection of her friends.

Now awaiting my kitchen fitter and builder to turn up so I can go shopping. Much to Milly's disgust I have put baby gates up so she can not help Rob with his work  Or inadvertently escape when the door is opened.

Depending on how I feel after lunch I might take a walk around the lower Tamar Lakes. Other option is stripping wallpaper after a very short afternoon walk.


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m waiting for the fog to lift so I can see my way down to the local shops and buy some cheese to accompany a glass of red wine this evening. And hope to do some gardening this afternoon. It was positiviely warm and springlike yesterday, and there were three robins squabbling over the nestbox.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

I’m enjoying this walk a great deal. We’ve stopped off for a warm drink. It’s a nice escape from the real world for a while. My brother and his girlfriend are having a baby girl today (scheduled c-section) and I am trying not to think about it. We should have been having our baby boy in 8 weeks time but we lost him in November so this is understandably a difficult and bittersweet day for us. Not sure how I feel about it all. I know once I hear the news I will be upset for a while. Hence nature escapism helping.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I’m enjoying this walk a great deal. We’ve stopped off for a warm drink. It’s a nice escape from the real world for a while. My brother and his girlfriend are having a baby girl today (scheduled c-section) and I am trying not to think about it. We should have been having our baby boy in 8 weeks time but we lost him in November so this is understandably a difficult and bittersweet day for us. Not sure how I feel about it all. I know once I hear the news I will be upset for a while. Hence nature escapism helping.


(((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> (((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))))



Thank you. As predicted I heard the news I got upset. Hubby had vanished off onto a pub so I was left wandering rhebseafront in Weymouth with the news and pictures. He’s found me now and we are wethies. I got upset and had a cry in the pub so now feeling like a complete wally.

He want something to eat here in the pub. I want to drive back to Poole, prick my finger and make an on plan tea.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

Robin said:


> I’m waiting for the fog to lift so I can see my way down to the local shops and buy some cheese to accompany a glass of red wine this evening. And hope to do some gardening this afternoon. It was positiviely warm and springlike yesterday, and there were three robins squabbling over the nestbox.


Did you get out into the garden?


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello @merrymunky my heart is feeling for you. I am so sorry for your loss, please be assured my prayers are directed to you and your family, try to stay strong we are here for you, take care.


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> Did you get out into the garden?


Yes, I did! The sun came out round about lunchtime. But I pruned one of my clematis to the ground, one that I'd forgotten th name of. And when I’d hacked it right back, I found the label tucked away at the bottom, which said it must be treated gently and pruned lightly! Oh well, I’m sure it’ll survive!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

Robin said:


> Yes, I did! The sun came out round about lunchtime. But I pruned one of my clematis to the ground, one that I'd forgotten th name of. And when I’d hacked it right back, I found the label tucked away at the bottom, which said it must be treated gently and pruned lightly! Oh well, I’m sure it’ll survive!



Haha oops. I’m not much of a gardener. I can mow a lawn and that’s about it! I wish I was better.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

KARNAK said:


> Hello @merrymunky my heart is feeling for you. I am so sorry for your loss, please be assured my prayers are directed to you and your family, try to stay strong we are here for you, take care.




Thank you.

And for the record I did not give into temptation and have a pub tea. I came home and made quorn fillets with carrots, broccoli, sprouts and leek with some onion gravy. I didn’t even have potatoes! Determined to have another good weight loss at group on Monday.


----------



## Robin (Feb 22, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> Haha oops. I’m not much of a gardener. I can mow a lawn and that’s about it! I wish I was better.


I’m no expert, I've learnt just enough over the years to deal with the plants I've got (the odd clematis excepted!) and I enjoy getting out there and getting stuck in, it takes my mind off other stuff and de-stresses me.
I hope you’re doing OK this evening. I lost a baby at full term, (my daughter's twin brother) I think sometimes the most difficult thing to cope with is other people’s reactions. I’ll never forget meeting an old friend for coffee, and her stopping in the doorway of the cafe, saying, 'I’ve got something to tell you. I’m expecting twins. I won’t blame you if you never speak to me again' Of course I didn’t feel like that, I knew how longed for and what a struggle it had been for her to conceive. But it was harder to cope with her reaction, then with how it actually made me feel, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 22, 2019)

Robin said:


> I’m no expert, I've learnt just enough over the years to deal with the plants I've got (the odd clematis excepted!) and I enjoy getting out there and getting stuck in, it takes my mind off other stuff and de-stresses me.
> I hope you’re doing OK this evening. I lost a baby at full term, (my daughter's twin brother) I think sometimes the most difficult thing to cope with is other people’s reactions. I’ll never forget meeting an old friend for coffee, and her stopping in the doorway of the cafe, saying, 'I’ve got something to tell you. I’m expecting twins. I won’t blame you if you never speak to me again' Of course I didn’t feel like that, I knew how longed for and what a struggle it had been for her to conceive. But it was harder to cope with her reaction, then with how it actually made me feel, if that makes any sense at all.



Yes it does. I’m so sorry for your loss. It’s just the most traumatic and heartbreaking thing to have to live through.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 23, 2019)

Well today the plans are much more sedate than yesterday. 

I’m having a nice lie in before a late breakfast. I will make a batch of soup later. Other than that I have no plans at all!!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 23, 2019)

I was going to hang my washing out as it’s such a lovely day but the farmer has decided to spread some very pungent fertiliser on the field behind my house! Urgh!! Will walk down to Aldi later for a few bits and pieces. Already hoovered and polished downstairs. Rock and roll!


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2019)

It’s turned out lovely and sunny here, after a misty start. Off to a garden centre after lunch, not because I need a garden centre, (though it does have a café) but it has a Grape Tree next door, and I need to restock my dried fruit, nuts and seeds. It also has a Lakeland and some outdoor clothing shops. Well, you’ve got to look in, havent you.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 23, 2019)

I’m wondering what to do with the rest of the day. Vegetable soup batch is cooking. Mother and nephew visiting later (after they’ve been to introduce my nephew to his little baby half sister at the maternity hospital five minutes away from my house...I’m not sure I can go there myself to visit as the last time I was there was to deliver my own deceased baby).

It’s a lovely sunny day. Wondering whether to go for a solo walk to Poole Park later on.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 23, 2019)

Robin said:


> It’s turned out lovely and sunny here, after a misty start. Off to a garden centre after lunch, not because I need a garden centre, (though it does have a café) but it has a Grape Tree next door, and I need to restock my dried fruit, nuts and seeds. It also has a Lakeland and some outdoor clothing shops. Well, you’ve got to look in, havent you.


Ah Lakeland, the shop where you pop in and buy things you never knew you needed and didn’t even know had been invented! I was in the flagship store in Windermere on Monday, it’s huge and has an amazing cafe. I went for tin foil, it’s fab by the way as is the cling film, I was prepared to just buy that, put my blinkers on and walk out but no, Mr Eggy insisted we looked at EVERYTHING, “ whilst we were in”. So £28 later......expensive tin foil!


----------



## Robin (Feb 23, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Ah Lakeland, the shop where you pop in and buy things you never knew you needed and didn’t even know had been invented! I was in the flagship store in Windermere on Monday, it’s huge and has an amazing cafe. I went for tin foil, it’s fab by the way as is the cling film, I was prepared to just buy that, put my blinkers on and walk out but no, Mr Eggy insisted we looked at EVERYTHING, “ whilst we were in”. So £28 later......expensive tin foil!


I managed to escape with just a pair of mini silicon tongs at £2.99! I agree, Lakeland tinfoil is the best.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 24, 2019)

At New Year time I started with a cold which turned into an awful bout of flu, which lingered on for weeks. It left me weak, and took ages to recover from it
It's only now that I feel well enough to do anything resembling exercise

So later this morning I'm going to go on a walk along local lanes, footpaths, and canal towpaths, to see what I can manage


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 24, 2019)

Today I have the pleasure! of clearing out my craft room as my builders/kitchen fitters are going to take the walls down for me and insulate the walls with 50mm insulation. The plasterer will be here tomorrow as well doing the other two rooms so everything that doesn't fit under my bed will end up in my nice new kitchen 

I suspect I will also end up having a sleep this afternoon as totally exhausted having the lads here for the last 4 weeks. Both Milly and I will miss them when they have finished, even though I will be pleased when it's all finished.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m having a rather lazy day today. 

Currently on the sofa watching the 25th anniversary edition of Phantom of the Opera at the Albert Hall. I adore Sierra Boggess and Ramin Karimloo. Needed a fix!! I know the whole thing off by heart I’ve watched it that many times. 

Might have a musicals day and watch The Greatest Showman too. 

Should get off my backside really but I’m happy to have a slobby day.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 24, 2019)

Sunday morning - up to do some spinning of yarn for knitting, but will soon be off to the folk club until 6pm and then at 8pm it is the music session - so that is the resto of the day sorted.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm thinking I should get in the garden as it's so lovely...


----------



## Robin (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve just got back from my riding lesson. It was so warm in the sunshine we were all stripping off layers.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 24, 2019)

Managed half of the craft room, weather is good tomorrow so suspect will dump everything outside that's left.

Managed to make some bread much to the delight of my elderly neighbour who loves homemade bread 

Then after M's afternoon walk I had a 3 hour nap


----------



## KARNAK (Feb 24, 2019)

Spent all morning on the forum, got dragged away for the Liverpool & Man U match a few sherbets and a long walk home. Cooked dinner back on forum, listening to Greek music at the moment with a glass of Retsina.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 25, 2019)

Today I have a couple of friends popping in. One is coming to collect a steam mop, the other coming later to pick my brains about work stuff. 

I’m currently off work following the loss of our baby and have not felt able to throw myself back into real life fully. I’m a teacher in a special school. It’s a full on role and I need to be fully well to take it on again. Luckily they have been most understanding and are supportive. 

My friend left our work place in summer but often calls on me for advice for her new role. 

After than I shall be heading off to my weigh in at slimming world in the hopes of having shifted a few lb this week.


----------



## eggyg (Feb 25, 2019)

Sitting in my Pjs feeling very sorry for myself as choc a block  of cold  passed on by my lovely grandchildren who we looked after last week! Thanks kids, love you too!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 25, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Sitting in my Pjs feeling very sorry for myself as choc a block  of cold  passed on by my lovely grandchildren who we looked after last week! Thanks kids, love you too!


Hope you feel
Better soon. Feet up, hot drink, daytime tv!!


----------



## eggyg (Feb 26, 2019)

We had such plans today, I had a hospital appointment at 9.30 ( just about my manky black toenail) but cancelled it yesterday, then as it’s supposed to be the last of the good weather we were going to tackle Walla Crag, one of the smaller Wainwrights. I’ll be lucky if I manage a walk up the garden! But I am going to get dressed today just in case I do walk up the garden, don’t want to frighten the neighbours! So another day of lounging about, I’m not very good at doing nowt, reading, watching Homes under The Hammer etc.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 26, 2019)

Ah homes under the hammer...one of my fave shows at the moment. I seem to endlessly watch that, escape to the country and fantasy homes by the sea in the Really channel whilst off work.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 26, 2019)

I cleaned a couple of windows now I've hit the wall! It's too 'ot.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Feb 26, 2019)

I got to work at 8.45 and I have an evening meeting at 7pm so not expecting to be home before 9pm... it's been a long day and I'm feeling sorry for myself


----------



## eggyg (Feb 27, 2019)

GP at 9.45, sofa delivery between 11.17 and 12.17, car getting picked up by repair garage between 1pm and 6pm and courtesy car being delivered around about 3ish. Phew!


----------



## gail1 (Feb 27, 2019)

its a nice sunny day here im going on a recovery college day course called what is recovery 11-230 am looking forward to it


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m going out for a walk, it’s supposed to be the last day of summer today! May end up in a garden centre for coffee/retail therapy.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 27, 2019)

Currently out doing a bit of retail therapy. Sitting having a cuppa near the sea front in Southend.


----------



## Robin (Feb 27, 2019)

Went for our walk, and unusually for us, we headed south and did a flat walk along the Thames path. (We usually head up a Cotswold). Glorious sunshine, and no traffic jam of boats/people!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 27, 2019)

I had s visit from my brother and my 5 day old niece. It was hard to hold a newborn after our recent loss but I was brave and she was lovely. I cried after they left though. It’s so difficult.

Hubby and I then went bowling. Three games. I won one, he thrashed me in the others. We had a few games of pool too. Then we went for a walk around a local nature reserve path in Poole. Holes Bay Reserve. Hazy and beautiful today. All in all nice day despite the emotional blip after seeing my niece.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 28, 2019)

Off to my 2nd diabetic ‘education’ session at the hospital today. Apparently the focus today is diet. Will they teach me anything useful?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 28, 2019)

Looking at the weather it could be a learn to swim day, our sunshine has gone 
I'm off to walk Milly in a mo then will be preparing walls and skirting boards for painting (all help gratefully received).


----------



## eggyg (Feb 28, 2019)

Well it’s Sadie babysitting day today, yes the little rascal that passed on her lovely virus to us both. It’ll be a quiet one as we’re not quite up to full strength for racing around parks or soft play centres! So a little play at home with CBEEBIES on in the background, in case we flag. Lunch and a nap, I might put Sadie to bed too!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 1, 2019)

Had a doctors appointment first thing then dropped my fit note off at work. 

Meeting my mother at lunchtime, collecting my nephew from school later but for now I’m catching up on Neighbours.


----------



## Ditto (Mar 1, 2019)

I went to the library, it was little darlings day. "The wheels on the bus go round and round..."


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm in London today. Stayed over last night as we went to a gig in Camden. Gonna have a wander round west end before going home.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 2, 2019)

Well so far today I have been a total sloven. Stayed in bed with my iPad till gone lunchtime. Now got the laundry on and making a soup batch before cleaning bathrooms and the boring mundane household jobs.


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 2, 2019)

Stay in bed as long as you like girl, I can taste that soup from here, lovely.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 3, 2019)

Hopefully I will finish the bit of painting I started yesterday, preferably without the help of Milly my Chocolate lab  After standing back to admire my handy work I find Milly leaning against a white wall.

Only consolation was it wasn't gloss paint  Perhaps a new dog breed in the offering ……… reverse Dalmatian 

Lesson learnt though a large bone is in the offering this morning to keep her busy whilst I finish off what needs doing.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have a day off today. Not much planned. Washing is on, so going to do some more Route 66 planning.


----------



## Robin (Mar 3, 2019)

Stitch147 said:


> I have a day off today. Not much planned. Washing is on, so going to do some more Route 66 planning.


Ooh, not long to go now. Last May we kept criss crossing route 66 on our trip round the National Parks, on our way back to Las Vegas at the end. We were tempted to divert, but had a plane to catch!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 3, 2019)

Robin said:


> Ooh, not long to go now. Last May we kept criss crossing route 66 on our trip round the National Parks, on our way back to Las Vegas at the end. We were tempted to divert, but had a plane to catch!


We can't wait. We're spending 5 weeks on Route 66.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 5, 2019)

Today I am doing sweet FA!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 7, 2019)

Today I am having a smear test...deep joy!!


----------



## eggyg (Mar 7, 2019)

Babysitting our one year old whirlwind of a granddaughter! Will try and tire her out at soft play, if not we will certainly be tired out! Drop her off at 2.30 so not too long a day and go home and relax ( or sleep)!


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2019)

Visiting Portsmouth at the mo (Historic Dockyard yesterday) Just off to find a Costa for breakfast, then home via a couple of National Trust properties on the South Downs.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 7, 2019)

Robin said:


> Visiting Portsmouth at the mo (Historic Dockyard yesterday) Just off to find a Costa for breakfast, then home via a couple of National Trust properties on the South Downs.


Sounds lovely! 

I love exploring National Trust places and RSPB reserves. 

Well I went for my cervical screening and got a bonus flu jab at the same time...perks of being diabetic eh?!


----------



## Robin (Mar 7, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> I love exploring National Trust places and RSPB reserves.
> 
> Well I went for my cervical screening and got a bonus flu jab at the same time...perks of being diabetic eh?!


I love a two for one offer!
Heard my first lark of the season this morning, above the south downs,


----------



## eggyg (Mar 8, 2019)

Quieter day today but will have a house full this evening. Bridesmaid dress trying on session! Daughter number 3 getting married at Christmas and is having 5 bridesmaids and 2 flower girls ( we have a very big family). We ordered some bridesmaids dresses last week in the sale and we are keeping our fingers and toes crossed that they a: look nice and b: fit! Weddings are an expensive do, and I ( and Mr Eggy’s wallet) are hoping we don’t have to re mortgage the house or sell the Jag!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 8, 2019)

What a lovely experience that will be though. 

I’m contemplating taking myself off to the local country park for a solo walk. It’s supposed to rain this afternoon but his heavily is anyone’s guess. Wondering whether to risk it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2019)

Today has been a lovely walk in the forestry with Milly, who then decided she wanted a swim. Air temp was 4 degrees 
Had visitors this morning and a bit more paint stripping completed. This afternoon will be a visit from the window company boss who fitted new windows and doors just before Christmas, My patio door appears to be faulty so they are trying to sort it out for me.
Once he has gone carpet fitter is coming to sort my back bedroom/craft room out for me.
Such an exciting life I lead


----------



## AJLang (Mar 9, 2019)

This morning I’m starting to make some cute little animal candles. This afternoon I’m going to a wine bar and then watching a matinee performance of Abigail’s party.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 9, 2019)

AJLang said:


> This morning I’m starting to make some cute little animal candles. This afternoon I’m going to a wine bar and then watching a matinee performance of Abigail’s party.


Oh I love that play. My youngest daughter is called Abigail, I didn’t name her after the play but we always have an Abigail’s party sometime in the year! I might even get my kaftan out!  Enjoy.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 9, 2019)

Yesterday I had a lovely walk around the local country park. Today I’m just slobbish!! I went back to bed till gone lunchtime. Oh dear.


----------



## AJLang (Mar 10, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Oh I love that play. My youngest daughter is called Abigail, I didn’t name her after the play but we always have an Abigail’s party sometime in the year! I might even get my kaftan out!  Enjoy.


Lol Elaine I love the idea of your kaftan and Abigail’s party  x


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 10, 2019)

Just watched a piece of snooker history, Ronnie O'Sullivan knocking in his 1000th century break, not only that but he did so in the last frame which won him the Players Championship, what a player what a man.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 12, 2019)

I’m going to do boring housework, been sadly neglected this last couple of weeks because of the lurgy, feeling a bit more like myself so better dust off my duster!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 12, 2019)

Hubby has a day off work. Since it is raining we are going to do one of our favourite rainy day activities and go bowling.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 14, 2019)

So far I’ve had the dietician appointment, popped into town and had another walk into a Poole Park. Currently sitting in a cafe enjoying a Pepsi Max before I make the walk back home.


----------



## KARNAK (Mar 14, 2019)

After 3 days in hospital, done my washing flicked a duster around the apartment and then walked over to the beach. Sat down in a local restaurant ate fresh bream and a rocket salad with a sweet chilli sauce, a bottle of Pino Griggio  lovely.


----------



## eggyg (Mar 15, 2019)

We’re having friends over for dinner tonight so busy preparing, what I hope, will be a delicious meal. Going Spanish, some tapas to start, mini meatballs, olives, tortilla, asparagus with serano ham. Then a Spanish fish stew. Then very dark chocolate and chilli mousse. Ive already made that and think I may have overdone the chilli!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 17, 2019)

Had to get new tyre for my car as I blow a hole in side-wall on a kerb I hit, low prifie, pennies many ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm going to a get together at a friend's later for her granddaughters 17th birthday. I know the food will be suitable as the 17 year old is type 1 and so is her dad and they both carb count. I hope she likes what I got her for her birthday, a t-shirt that reads "proud owner of a useless pancreas".


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 17, 2019)

Played dodge the hailstones this morning whilst out with Milly, then made some bread also spent the afternoon stripping paint off of skirting boards.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 17, 2019)

Today has been a walking, walking and more walking day. Enjoyed the sunshine and the views along the water’s edge.


----------



## Robin (Mar 17, 2019)

Was lucky today, it hailed and sleeted on the way to riding, but stayed dry for our lesson when we got there (was a tad breeezy though, but not as bad as last week when we had to go indoors).


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, I’m having a Groundhog day here. 
Yesterday I cleaned the oven and vacuumed the house, ahead of two sets of visitors this weekend. 
Then OH came in from the garden yesterday, wiped his feet carefully, but was wearing shoes with a deep tread. So while he was sitting yesterday evening, the mud in the tread dried out, and he proceeded to drop bits all over the house, wherever he walked. Then this morning I put some flapjack in the oven which overflowed its container, so I have burnt on treacly oats all over the oven floor.
So today, I cleaned the oven and vacuumed the house....

(Thank goodness for a well known Windermere based company that sells really efficient oven cleaner!)


----------



## eggyg (Mar 22, 2019)

Robin said:


> Well, I’m having a Groundhog day here.
> Yesterday I cleaned the oven and vacuumed the house, ahead of two sets of visitors this weekend.
> Then OH came in from the garden yesterday, wiped his feet carefully, but was wearing shoes with a deep tread. So while he was sitting yesterday evening, the mud in the tread dried out, and he proceeded to drop bits all over the house, wherever he walked. Then this morning I put some flapjack in the oven which overflowed its container, so I have burnt on treacly oats all over the oven floor.
> So today, I cleaned the oven and vacuumed the house....
> ...


Oh I know it well, is it the gel type one that you put on with a wee brush? I love it because it doesn’t smell toxic when you next put the oven on.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2019)

eggyg said:


> Oh I know it well, is it the gel type one that you put on with a wee brush? I love it because it doesn’t smell toxic when you next put the oven on.


That’s the one!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 22, 2019)

Today I have been a total sloven.  I watched the entire second series of The OA on Netflix and I have no regrets!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 29, 2019)

More a case of ‘what did you do today?’ But the hubby and I went over to Brownsea Island did a good long nature walk. Boy did we walk. It was glorious day. 

Not a bad effort...


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 2, 2019)

Anything for a free cup of tea and a biscuit, blood donation number 2 done.


----------

